# Happy News for 4 Shelter King Pigeons!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks to PT (!!) I had the pleasure of meeting Boni (Boni Birds) and Scott and their dogs and birds (including Mr. Hooters!) on Sunday when I took them 4 SF ACC shelter king pigeons to meet. They loved them and adopted all 4! (Two mated pairs-Sugar & Stretch and Hollywood & Jesse.) These birds are SO lucky! They were raised for meat and somehow escaped the knife but then were in the shelter facing euthanasia and beat that too and are now set for life in a loving, bird-centric family on a beautiful ranch in gorgeous Grass Valley! Yea! Miracles do happen! _P.S. As a result, I was able to bring home 2 more shelter pij so I still have plenty of beautiful birds available for adoption. Here's a picture of one called Big Man._


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW, those are some LUCKY birds! Congrats to all  I can't wait to see the picture. I see it is waiting approval, so I will check back. Great news for a change!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I love a happy ending! 

Robin.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Love good news  So glad they made it through so much to be adopted by Boni and Scott. Lucky is right! I'll check back for the picture too. Hope Boni can post some pictures of the four piji's too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo! Great news! Gosh! Boni now has some super big birds to size PG Wear for!  Thank you Elizabeth and Boni for making life happen for these 4 big pigeons!

Terry


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

And just look at how pretty that one is! Almost like it is 'showing' how pretty it is! Thanks for sharing the pic, and what a great outcome for the other 4!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

yayyyyy way to goooo Elizabethy for saving those birds and giving them a new home  now they can do wat pigeons were ment to do be happy and live a good life


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's wonderful news!!   Great job!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It sure is refreshing to hear some good news. Thank you for everything you did to find them a new home, and thank you to Boni, for adopting them. She has got new models to sport her PG wear!

Big Man is quite a handsome bird there. Thanks for sharing.


----------

